# Firefox Start Page...what happened? AND where's my bookmarks?



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

Just now when I opened Firefox I got a Firefox start page (instead of my regular home page) and below that is a Google toolbar.
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=130116&stc=1&d=1208020280

Also, all my bookmarks are missing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You haven't upgraded to Firefox 2 yet???


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

No I haven't....and why has it taken away all my bookmarks??


----------



## Nnahrino (Dec 24, 2005)

Look in:
C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\PROFILENAME

to see if the "bookmarks" file is still there, if you load it it should open in a web browser.

It might have somehow created you a new profile.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I found bookmarks under C:/Windows/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/another folder/bookmarkbackups
Anyway, there were 5 listed and I picked next to the newest one. 
How can you tell if Firefox created a new profile? Would there be a problem if it did?
Sure would like to know why it did this...I guess as long as not a virus or something it's ok...just don't do it again Firefox


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I found bookmarks under C:/Windows/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/another folder/bookmarkbackups
Anyway, there were 5 listed and I picked next to the newest one. 
How can you tell if Firefox created a new profile? Would there be a problem if it did?
Sure would like to know why it did this...I guess as long as not a virus or something it's ok...just don't do it again Firefox
Thank-you Nnahrino


----------



## Nnahrino (Dec 24, 2005)

You can check if there are multiple profiles using the Profile Manager.

Close ALL Firefox windows.
Start > Run
Type "firefox -ProfileManager" (without the quotes)

Should list all the profiles.

Can't help with a reason why it all disappeared though, I'm not sure if there are any Firefox bug forums but may be worth looking at.

Regards,

Nnahrino


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

There was only one profile listed "default"
My settings I had also changed. Now when I log off the box comes up to clear personal data. I don't remember what should be checked and not checked.
It is greyed out so I can't 'uncheck' to be warned before deleting personal data. Do you know how I can check it so I'm not warned when closing the browser?


----------



## Nnahrino (Dec 24, 2005)

If you go tools (at the top) > options

Under Privacy you should be able to untick the "clear data on firefox close" box.

If you can't, then you can always try creating a new profile (backup your old one first) and then copying your bookmarks across.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I HIGHLY recommend upgrading to the latest version of Firefox. It's quite dangerous to be running such an old version, and right now, IE7 is a safer option than using such an old version.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I had to uncheck where it said clear 'saved passwords' so the 'ask me before clearing private settings' settings wouldn't be greyed out.
Got it thanks Nnahrino
ACA529- It seems like the newer Firefox version needed more memory or something than what my old computer has.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Shamrock said:


> ACA529- It seems like the newer Firefox version needed more memory or something than what my old computer has.


Understandable. It does use up more memory indeed. I can see how it would be tough to run it on a really old machine.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What is your old computer Shamrock?

I got a AMD XP-1800 with 512 MB of ram and run 98SE but have upgraded to Firefox 2.0.0.14 that came out yesterday.

From that screen shot I think that is what you see when you first install Firefox. Did you go into Firefox (Safe Mode) and check any boxes and click the wrong button?
See screen shot and how it looks is what I use with nothing check and I click the center button. This way no setting get changed.

I use MozBackup 1.4.6
http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/
Also I used the "ZIP file" version that does not need to be installed. Just unzip it to it's own folder. 
This works great for backups and restore and if you had a backup you could restore things back to the way it was before this trouble you got now.
So I would get it and do backup and then get your setting back and make another backup.

Do you also have your bookmarks "Personal Toolbar Folder" showing?
If not open bookmarks manager and on the left your see a "Personal Toolbar Folder".
Highlight it and then go up to Edit and down to "Set as Bookmarks Toolbar Folder".
Also you may have to go to the "Customize Toolbar" and drag out the "Bookmarks" icon. 
Once you drag it out on the toolbar it will says beside it "Bookmarks Toolbar Items".
Now click Done and they should show up. If not open a new window and it show show up.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I have AMD-K6 533MHz but only have the original amount of memory that came with it...standard with 64MB of RAM.

BTW...yesterday morning I got a box that came up and said XPCom:event receiver (when trying to shut computer down)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea that puts a limit on what you can install. Plus with Windows 98 your also limited on what you can install.

But get the MozBackup 1.4.6 because if you ever have any of the setting in Firefox change and you have a backup you can restore it. 

So what all is working now in Firefox?


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I had never installed any of the plugins for Firefox or extensions so don't think I really need the backup?
So, I need to stay with the 'old' version of Firefox then?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The backup is good for many reasons. May things can happen and a restore will get you back like nothing happen.
Like you would not had to post for help here because you could of made a restore. 

But do what you want to.


----------

